# Operation BBQ Relief is in Florida feeding first responders and people affected by hurricane Irma.



## stubq (Sep 18, 2017)

*Operation BBQ Relief needs your help feeding Florida first responders and people affected by hurricane Irma. *

Operation BBQ Relief needs your help!

We have spent the last 3 weeks in full-blown disaster mode. We are taxing our volunteers, sponsors, partners, and equipment. We have served over 417,000 Hot BBQ Meals in two disasters. It is hot and I mean really hot and humid in Southwest Florida. It is wearing our volunteers down. We need volunteers to help over the next week so we can continue to help make a positive impact on the lives of those affected by Hurricane Irma and the first responders. If you can spare some time please volunteer. If you don't have the time please consider a monetary donation.

To Volunteer:

https://operationbbqrelief.org/apis/volunteer
Or
Text "obr" to 51555

To Donate:
https://operationbbqrelief.org/apis/volunteer/donation
Or 
Text "obr " to 41444













OBR_Irma.jpg



__ stubq
__ Sep 18, 2017


















OBR_irma2.jpg



__ stubq
__ Sep 18, 2017


















obr_irma3.jpg



__ stubq
__ Sep 18, 2017


















OperationAirLift.jpg



__ stubq
__ Sep 18, 2017


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 18, 2017)

Wish I was in FL so I could help out.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you all that have helped out and those that have the means to help and have done so. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm glad I'm not in the Keys, but there are hundreds of volunteers here in Highlands County handing out food & water.

Still a lot of flooded areas & many still without power.

It's unbelievable to see how many people have come in here to help us out.

The Pastor at our community church has been making daily trips to Georgia bring in meals for the people who don't have food to eat.

A local roofing contractor showed up 2 days ago with a trailer full of pallets of water, he bought himself to give out in our community.

There are hundreds of out of State power workers her to try & get the power back on.

The National Guard is here too helping with food & water.

Each day it gets a little better, all due to the numerous volunteers who are helping us out.

God Bless all of them!!

Al


----------



## stubq (Sep 18, 2017)

It is heart warming to see everyone lending a compassionate hand and heart breaking that they have to.  If any of you know any bbq teams or pitmasters that might be interested in helping out... We would greatly appreciate you send them a note.


----------



## jakester (Sep 18, 2017)

This is awesome to see people helping like this!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 18, 2017)

Would be kind of interested in helping out...  are you needing more smokers ??   As I have a 120 gallon reverse flow... Also have my own accommodations (camper)...  would be great if there is water/electric hookups  ??


----------



## stubq (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you for your interest in volunteering.  
 We should be good with smokers, we have high-capacity old hickorys on site.  

I don't know about hookups, i can ask.

If you register, you should see blocks of time that you can sign up for. That will also give the volunteer group your contact information.

Thank you


----------

